# PX4 Storm .40 S&W Question



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

I just got my PX4 .40s&w. Sometimes when I pull the slide back, the slide lock automatically engages.. Sometimes it doesn't. This only happens when it is not loaded. Is this normal??

I haven't had the chance to fire it yet.


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

If the gun is not loaded then the slide should lock back every time.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

FallGuy said:


> If the gun is not loaded then the slide should lock back every time.


Most of the time it doesn't. Should I send it back before I fire it?


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

I would you never know what could happen.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Ok, I'm an idiot.. I didn't know an empty mag had to be in for the slide to lock.  Told ya I would pull some newbie moves! Oh well, lesson learned.

Anyway, I've put 300 rounds through it without the slightest problem. 200 reloads and 100 Winchester.. Very happy with the performance so far.


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

DjSaneR said:


> Ok, I'm an idiot.. I didn't know an empty mag had to be in for the slide to lock.  Told ya I would pull some newbie moves! Oh well, lesson learned.
> 
> Anyway, I've put 300 rounds through it without the slightest problem. 200 reloads and 100 Winchester.. Very happy with the performance so far.


LOL! I was going to ask you if you had a mag in (Doh! I am glad you figured it out) I hate it when I do stupid stuff like that. Don't worry I have had several minor mistakes like that with fire arms when I first began, and I had one major one. All taught me valuable lessons, as I am sure they will with you. I am glad you are happy with it. Happy shooting!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If you never make mistakes, how do you learn. Carry on and remember is about al a fella can do. We have all done it. Me more than most. Good luck with your new gun DJ.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Hehe. Definitely a lesson learned. Thank goodness it wasn't a dangerous mistake.

Thanks, all!


----------

